# LOADS OF FREE PATTERNS



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I've come across an Italian site which has loads of free patterns.

Pages 1 to 6 are patterns to purchase.

Then from end of page 7 to page 77 - all freebies!

Babies, Children, Women, Men, some misc.

Mainly knitting but some crochet.

Enjoy!!

http://www.adriafil.com/uk/i-modelli.html?pag=1


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you!!! Thank You !!!! Thank you!!!! i love it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, will take forever to look at all those. Thanks


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for this link, have bookmarked as it will take some time to go through all the patterns.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a lot of lovely patterns, thank you for the link.


----------



## janis meikle (Aug 6, 2012)

what a site must get the wool for the scarf in the video
my husband now will tell me to stop looking at computer sites to add to my ever increasing patterns and wool stash in his dreams


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great site, thanks. Will be busy there for a while!


----------



## Twistle (Feb 20, 2012)

lovely patterns thanks for posting but looking through the instructions for one I didn't understand what the needle size was -I'm English - do the Italians have yet another method of sizing needles?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Great site, saved for another look


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

swampygirl said:


> I've come across an Italian site which has loads of free patterns.
> 
> Pages 1 to 6 are patterns to purchase.
> 
> ...


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Loved this site. Just beautiful things.... Thank you so much!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

lovely new ideas! Having trouble trying to search though. Guess I'll have to take the time to go through page by page. Thanks!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link - so many patterns so little time


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for sharing a great find...have saved it for future reference....nice of you to take the time to let us all know about the site.....hugs


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the site but can not get signed up. How does one download the patterns?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the site, thank you but how do I download a pattern from this site?


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Great site!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Tweety61 (Jan 12, 2013)

you have some beautiful items in there all of them! Particulary the sweaters


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It is nice to get non-American patterns.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

swampygirl said:


> I've come across an Italian site which has loads of free patterns.
> 
> Pages 1 to 6 are patterns to purchase.
> 
> ...


There really are a ton of free patterns.
One of the jackets is exactly what a DD has wanted!
Thank you so much for finding the site for us!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a great site. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you. I love free patterns.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you! Lots of great patterns. As I was looking through the patterns I found myself confused by some of the instructions. Italian terminology is very different than American.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't been able to download any of them and for some reason, I seem to be denied access to the patterns. It's a shame because there are some really nice patterns


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing this site


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

Many thanks.

Not the easiest site to browse, but well worth the look.

Everything in the last 2 pages, or nearly so, is a single large e-book download.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Having the same problem. Please let me know if you figure it out.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

AMAZING patterns!!

Excellent find!! Thank you for sharing!!

Dani


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

The site is great. But how do you get into the instructions of each pattern? Thanks for your help.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

that was fun to look at.... even printed up a couple of patterns


----------



## Lolamento (Jan 2, 2013)

Swampygirl: You have made me happy. I use to knit for children, especially little animals; and since many years I've forgotten how beautiful things one can work for ourselves, I am very grateful to you for this site; it is tremendously varieted. I found a coat I need for the time being as old I'm getting I need more warm.
I do not how to say thanks in other way.
God bless you for sharing this site.


----------



## Lolamento (Jan 2, 2013)

for the ones couldn't enter to patterns:
Look for the "instructions" if the pattern bear it you can copy it.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you! I've managed to get access to the patterns :thumbup:


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

I like the patterns but why can't I just buy the yarn online? Or show me a price list? You have to contact them just to find a shop that sells the yarn?


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Copied many wonderful patterns. Glad I am young enough (67) to still make many of the patterns I like. LOL


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

chanks28 said:


> I like the patterns but why can't I just buy the yarn online? Or show me a price list? You have to contact them just to find a shop that sells the yarn?


Deramores and Webs both have Adriafil yarn.


----------



## SiennaM77 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

